# Diarrhea every morning



## Fuzz (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi I'm new to the forum, I'm 19 and have had IBS - D and C for around 3 years. My problem has kind of evolved over time. I used to be able to go uptown, stay over at friends houses, but now I'm completely stuck at home and I can rarely ever go anywhere.Usually my problem just consisted of me waking up, waiting till I was able to go to the bathroom, which was always somewhat formed but loose. If I did that a few times and took a couple Immodium, I could manage to make it somewhere not to far from home. But now, every single day for a week, I've been waking up with really bad, and even hot, gas, and then Diarrhea. Right after the Diarrhea I'd take my usual pills, (Digestive advantage, Acidophilus, and benefiber), and I wouldn't go to the bathroom the rest of the day. I can't understand, I'm not eating any differently, I'm taking fiber like I always have, why am I having this kind of diarrhea every morning?


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

it must be something your eating..sometime foods turn againgst you...i could eat peanut butter for years now it gives me gas and gripes my bowel same for gummi bears,i vant eat them anymoreit must be something your eating that you cant eat anymore..unless your bowels have become immune to the meds you take


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't imagine how, I've been eating this stuff for a year. I mean I didn't eat "GREAT" last night, it was chinese food, but its never effected me like it is right now. I've been eating wheat thins, chicken and rice, but all these things are normal, and never cause this. I've had two really urgent diarrheas so far this morning and that is not normal for me. Its usually far more spread out urgent feelings but with more formed stool. I don't know what to do, I have school tomorrow.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS sometimes gets better and worse independent of what you are eating.There may be another trigger going on.Have you looked at LNAPE's calcium thread? That sometimes controls diarrhea fairly good.As for timing around the time you get up is when the colon is normally at it's most active and normal increases in activity (morning and after meals) seem to be times many people with IBS-D get diarrhea.You might try a low dose of Imodium at bedtime to slow things down for tomorrow morning. Having it in place before the colon is going to go off sometimes helps.K.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 9, 2008)

It's gotten much worse. So far I've had really watery diarrhea around 5 - 6 times today. I don't know why, I didn't do or eat anything that could do this. All of a sudden I'm just having watery diarrhea and cramps. It seems like nomatter what I take, Immodium, fiber, whatever, it just doesn't do anything. I'm kind of afraid. It seems like every time I try a new medicine, I get sick. My doctor gave me biosalts, and on that day I got stomach cramps so severe I had to go to the emergency room. But the problem was, I also drank soy milk, and ate other weird things on that day so chances are it was the food and not the medicine. And last night I took Bee Pollen, and now today, Ive got this watery, urgent diarrhea with stomach cramps.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It may be worth checking in with the doctor.You may need stool samples done in case you picked up Giardia or other infection as well as other tests to rule other problems out.When you have a big change like this it is worth getting re-evaluated.This doesn't sound like a dietary change problem to me.K.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

I agree with Kathleen that big changes like this warrant a trip to the Dr. BUT, it could have been the Chinese food and a mild case of food poisoning. What would be mild in most people and possibly not noticed, for us with IBS or IBD a mild case of anything _can_ cause problems like frequent watery D. If it is food poisoning you still want to get checked out by a Dr.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, I agree with Kathleen and Elizabeth. And you had Bee Pollen? It is not a food that everyone tolerates well depending on what people have to go togther with it -- if you put it into honey, then I heard that it has a possible laxative effect on people (ppl without ibs won't even notice, but ppl with ibs may be sensitive to this combination). Some ppl don't tolerate soymilk very well. And if you eat at restaurants (or take outs), then the MSG in esp Asian food may be problematic. Then again, food may or may not be the culprit, so the safest way is to go see a dr. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm 22 and I had the same thing happen to me a couple months ago. I attributed it to getting up at an earlier hour than usual, and the stress of the new job, but after a couple weeks it slowly got better. Have you changed any patterns in your lifestyle lately?


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 9, 2008)

Rockingirl, actually yes I have. Lately I've been going to sleep at like 5-6 or later in the morning, and waking up at 1-3 pm. I mean since I don't leave the house, thats kind of how things have gotten. I've been trying to pin point the causes for all my symptoms since I've had it, but I can never figure it out. It's so random and confusing, I can't stand it. Anybody hear of Bee Propolis? I've heard that its helped many people who have serious Diarrhea issues. They say its kept their problems entirely under control instead of prednisone. I'm going to try it, I don't have much hope, but I HAVE to try everything. I'm kind of afraid to try bee pollen again if that was actually the cause, but I'm not sure how it could have been, since my problems have been lasting since before I took it, but it was much milder. Heck, this might not even be an IBS thing. My tests results did come back "mildy/Borderline" chrones disease. If thats the case, then this could be a flare up...but I find that hard to believe since something like this hasn't happened to me before, and I've had whatever disease this is for 3 years. I'm serious, if I could give up everything in my room right now to get better I would (lots of games, electronics, computer stuff). It also doesn't help that I have a serious fear of public bathrooms, and you can tell why, when you have a completely random and unpredictable diarrhea fit that lasts for days, I doubt you want to be away from home, in a store.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think the Archway coconut macaroon thing would be a better bet on the diarrhea than bee pollen, but that is me.If you think you might be having a flare up of an inflammatory bowel problem you really do need to go back to the doctor to get checked out.http://www.peoplespharmacy.com/archives/ho...or_diarrhea.php if you want to read about it.ETA another link to this remedy http://www.healthcentral.com/peoplespharmacy/408/23094.htmlBut really, I'd see a doctor and not try to cure yourself from the grocery or health food store.K.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm already going to the doctor, getting all kinds of tests, and test repeats...it sucks so much. How do they expect me, someone with diarrhea, to take a 40 minute or longer drive, with very few bathroom stops, up to a hospital, make me drink something that gives me diarrhea, then send me home. I realize its the test, but I think its so messed up that its like "here drink this, its going to shoot right through you, now get in that car and have a nice trip home!". I think I trust these natural pills more then what the doctors will give me, sure maybe what the doctors give me will work, but for how long? And what am I giving up in order to feel a little bit better? I KNOW the answer is not in chemicals and standard medicine, its in nature, and I just want to find something that helps me like so many others have been helped. Imma try those coconute macaroon cookies, but they don't sound very good.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just be very careful going the natural route.There is tons of misinformation about products and some have lots of promises that have no data to back up the claims.http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11570.cfm has the data about what various natural treatments are proven to do, along with some of the side effects that a lot of people promoting these things will not tell you about.Natural does not mean side effect free. All natural things are full of chemicals (everything is) Just because nature put it together rather than a lab doesn't make it non-chemical. Just one of my pet peeves. Sometimes we need to use the drug because something in the plant it comes from is very bad for us. Levsin is like that. It is from Henbane, but you can't take henbane directly as it has a potent hallucinogenic compound and that would make you non-functional as well as the hyoscyamine reducing the pain.Remember, poison hemlock, deadly nightshade, deadly mushrooms and lots of other toxins are 100% natural. It is a lie that nothing extracted from nature can hurt you.Even if you decide you will never take any medication the doctor will give you for anything I do recommend you go there to get this evaluated. After all, you can't really chose the best natural product unless you really know what you are trying to treat. I actually like those cookies, but not everyone likes coconut.K.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

I liked those cookies too.They didn't help me at all but they tasted good.Thai


----------



## Jenuk (Dec 2, 2007)

not sure if this is any help for you .......i found it in a book im reading at the mo ....the most important time of the day as far as the bowel is concerned is the first hour after you wake up - getting up from bed sends a wake up message to the muscles of the colon,they begin a series of movements known as the peristalsis - which drives the contents of the colon towards the rectum. In some people the drive is so powerful that the rectum fills and within minutes fo them getting up out of bed they have an urge to go !! In many people however the wake up effect on the colon is less strong and has to be reinforced by breakfast. Eating food at any time of the day rouses the colon as well as the stomach.it does go on for a while its a brill book very basic but easy to understand whats happening with your bowels.Its called the british medical association family doctor guide to your bowels by kenneth heaton.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 9, 2008)

Well heres an update.The day after the whole diarrhea thing, I was probably empty, so I didn't use the bathroom the whole day.The second day (yesterday) I still didn't use the bathroom at all, I ate twice, and knew I need to go, but I was constipated.The third day (today) I went a little bit, it was very loose and in small pieces, but since then I have not used the bathroom.


----------



## albi1992 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey Fuzz,any updates after few years? I'm suffering also of ibs-d...
Thanks


----------

